# simulcast



## fritz (Mar 14, 2020)

does any body know if simulcast can be operated with more than 9v?


----------



## phi1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bad idea. The simulcast already has a charge pump to boost the voltage, so feeding it with more than 9v could damage some components.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 14, 2020)

circuits with a charge pump  are already running internally at a higher voltage.   the charge pump usually cannot take a higher input voltage.


----------



## Robert (Mar 14, 2020)

You can omit the charge pump IC from your build, then it can be powered from a 9V - 24V supply.

With the charge pump installed it already converts 9V -> 24V.    Running it on anything above 9V would damage it.


----------



## fritz (Mar 14, 2020)

ok. 

well, the data sheet of the lt1054 states: 

Operating Range, 3.5 V to 15 V. 

so i guess, feeding 15v into it would create 30v on the output? probably some electr. capacitors would get damaged in that case.... but how about 12v input? 24v output voltage should work for all components i guess?

i just asked, since i noticed that hutson states on their site:

The Broadcast requires a DC power supply unit (PSU) and can run at voltages between 9v and 24v; running the Broadcast at voltages higher than 9v gives it more headroom, output level and clarity. This is great for use with bass or when using the Broadcast as a clean pre-amp boost.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 14, 2020)

They got 2 version of the same pedal. One with a charge pump and one without. I think the one without as only a on-on switch too (med and high gain)and you can use it with different power supplies 9-24v


----------



## Robert (Mar 14, 2020)

The power section of the Simulcast is similar to this Limited Edition version of the Broadcast:  https://hudsonelectronicsuk.com/product/bc-24v-ltd/

_"The Broadcast requires a DC power supply unit (PSU). Please ensure your PSU can supply 9v, a minimum current of 50mA and has a 2.1mm negative centre barrel plug. *Any other type may damage your pedal.* "_

The input voltage is tripled, not doubled.      There is no reason to run it on higher than 9V, that's already handled internally for you.

The original version of the Broadcast does not step up the input voltage, so if you power it on 9V the entire circuit runs at 9V.     If you want this type of functionality you should omit the charge pump IC.


----------

